# Show us your TT in Winter mode :)



## kntt (May 5, 2010)

Here's my lady


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's mine when the snow came a few weeks ago


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
My winter mode is the same as my summer mode 

Best winter pic I could do  :wink:










Mark


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Only picture I have, this was a couple weeks ago


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

8)


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

You wont believe me, but I'll tell you a secret; there's a TT underneath  :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

north Texas winter, 2011. 

cheers


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Back in the 60's my qs looked like this...dark winter day....


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's mine in winter




and heavy winter mode.....


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

kazinak said:


> 8)


Kaz, how could you swap that for a poxy bmw???...it looks class!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

TTQ2K2 said:


> north Texas winter, 2011.
> 
> cheers


 :lol: Bob that's cheating, and just teasing us back here in the uk. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Mine a few weeks ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...


Agree, the car looks dog's b******s.

The wettest place this year must be between Kaz's ears for doing the swap :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I do believe the Kazmeister is happy with his new beemer now...  In a mystic Meg kind of way, i wouldn't rule out a return to TT ownership for him one day, but for now the big man is content. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

kazinak said:


> 8)


That riverside?


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

There's 3 pics of my TT in bit of snow we had, looks ace I think with the blue + it's 4-wheel drive too and knowing it still will be solid to drive in this kinda weather too!!! 

Hope you like people!!!


----------



## carsmad43 (Dec 4, 2008)

No snow here in the East Midlands yet


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

:arrow:


----------



## yelrampfishing (Oct 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

16" wintertyres & hardtop


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

carsmad43 said:


> No snow here in the East Midlands yet


Stunning TT..best colour!


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Last year in the Mk1.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

After a much needed clean last weekend!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

smally4 said:


> After a much needed clean last weekend!


Very nice


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

From today's shoot ;-)


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

gogs said:


> Very nice


Thanks
Yours too


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, Here we´ve been enjoying of a warm weather until now.

This is TT Winter Mode in Barcelona... 20ºC 










But next to here (200km) we´ve got the sky stations of the Pirineos, so the landscape is too different


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Quick pic of Edward couple hours ago...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oooohhh you guys down south have had a dusting of the white stuff ;-)


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

gogs said:


> Oooohhh you guys down south gave gad a dusting of the white stuff ;-)


Time for lead weights on the sporran and kilt methinks mate; to keep the chill out.

Brian


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

gogs said:


> Oooohhh you guys down south gave gad a dusting of the white stuff ;-)


Yeah most of its melted now  but we're due some tonight 

Another piccy


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Car on drive at 4am where it stayed all day


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

After a SLOW half hour drive to work !


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Me an the two babies !!


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Epsom south west london today!


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

This my TT 225 down in Hertfordshire!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Got a pile of it here in South Wales


----------



## nimrod2410 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

My tt got me home safe and sound


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tritium said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Oooohhh you guys down south have had a dusting of the white stuff ;-)
> ...


Ha ha, yes that and the wooly undergarments


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Snowing really heavy here


----------



## Nick_Beaumont225 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's my baby


----------



## Nick_Beaumont225 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

It's in there somewhere!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

What happened whilst at work!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

We've had hardly any snow here today thank god...



















And this was parked up in my work car park earlier 8)


----------



## BAMturbo24 (Jan 17, 2013)

my TT


----------



## edwarddurrant (Oct 8, 2012)

heres mine this afternoon, just had bbs speedlines put on yesterday, they bring out the snow


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Me having some sideways fun today!!


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

heres my tt in the snow


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine this afternoon


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

wow....been out all day in the TT.... i had a brilliant day too....

found turning that button off on the dash seemed to turn the world on its side a little :lol: ...woohoo.

no longer selling my TT,.., its staying




























people dont seems to expect to see a TT ontop of a hill in the snow lol


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ch33se (May 9, 2012)

Mines where it always is..................warm and dry

ch33se


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine the morning after its little adventure and play out in the snow last night


----------



## Riggasurf (Apr 22, 2012)

If you look closely in the distance you can see a lesser spotted TTC!










Something peeking.










Out looking for friends.


----------



## chris8n (Aug 31, 2010)

My winter mode


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Apparently there is a licence plate under there somewhere!!!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

My other TT enjoying some attention in the Freezer - Outstanding performance in the icy conditions


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cuprabhoy said:


> My other TT enjoying some attention in the Freezer - Outstanding performance in the icy conditions


 :lol: :lol: wish I had thought of that


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

":lol: wish I had thought of that"

I was thinking of a new thread - strangest places to take your model TT ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cuprabhoy said:


> ":lol: wish I had thought of that"
> 
> I was thinking of a new thread - strangest places to take your model TT ?


I like it :lol:


----------



## Sethers21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hers mine.

Dartmoor


----------



## lowster992 (Dec 12, 2011)

Too bloody cold to take any pictures outside of the car... So I took you from the inside instead...  
No, you don't need a eyesight test.. That does say -22...


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

My baby last night after some carpark fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Sethers21 said:


> Hers mine.
> 
> Dartmoor


That's one gorgeous car 8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Had to fit new tie bars. Only -0.5. Tyres were on for 6 weeks, already signs of uneven wear on inner shoulders


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Was a shame my dad was out in the other A3, otherwise we could have had a group photo


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Out for a little drive today, might need a clean.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Smeds said:


> Out for a little drive today, might need a clean.


whereabouts was that?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Coaley Viewpoint


----------



## TTSerb (Apr 23, 2012)

Fun in the field


----------



## TTSerb (Apr 23, 2012)

Winter fun


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

It's been snowing just over an hour now and it's getting pretty deep  and I'm at work, don't want to get snowed in :lol: ahh!!



















It's deeper now than in these pics


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's my Mk1, a couple of years ago, at the top of Slack Hill near Matlock.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

This was mine on Friday afternoon ....


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

This morning :?


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Just took my own to a drive in the snow and people these cars are just the best the 4-wheel drive quottro system is just superb, makes you feel do confident it all weather conditions and drives like a beauty and LOVE this amazing sports car too much people!  lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

this is mine after a run to the parents


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Its sort of a quattro??? Lol










Tom


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

My daughters 'TT' out in the snow :lol:


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

You might want to get the rear camber checked. This can lead to uneven tyre wear!!!


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Cuprabhoy said:


> You might want to get the rear camber checked. This can lead to uneven tyre wear!!!


Yeah true, might have to get it done on the next set of tyres :lol:


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

And some more


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Snowing lots in London today so would be rude not to venture out and take some pics  car hasn't been washed in about 4 weeks..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

.
Little spin in the snow :twisted:









.








.


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

More of my TT 225 on my drive in the snow after I took it out the other day for a nice spin!!! 





































(Looks superb too with the snow  )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT02TOY (Oct 4, 2010)

Alot of fun in the snow


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

My TT on Sunday


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Terry TT said:


> Alot of fun in the snow


Look's like your TT's been sniffing the white stuff! :lol:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

aaron_tt said:


> My daughters 'TT' out in the snow :lol:


Damn! I gotta get one of these for my little girl! :lol:


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Few more nice pics of mine in snow from recent snow:


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

had to check the 4wd


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

mine in our most recent snowfall :


----------



## davy_b (Jan 2, 2010)

Spring in Guernsey !!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## viakruzis (Feb 18, 2013)

JS53MES said:


> mine in our most recent snowfall :


Amazing pic! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Brilliant thread!

So there's still snow on the ground now after the snow we had last weekend, some of the snow drifts were literally up to my roof... But here are the safe at my house pictures 

My exhaust tips lol










Left on the road for one day...










Clearing the windscreen!


----------



## Toxicbug66 (Mar 27, 2013)

carsmad43 said:


> No snow here in the East Midlands yet


Nice car.


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

viakruzis said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> > mine in our most recent snowfall :
> ...


Thanks viakruziz [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

A nice base coat of ice


----------



## AC_TT225 (Mar 4, 2013)

My TT in the little snow we had


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Had a run over the moors to the cafe at Scartop (Haworth) 
Happy with the TT on Dunlop winters


----------

